# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Zandria

## Sapiento

The capital city of a desert kingdom, a commissioned map.

----------


## Jerron

This somehow messes with my viewing habits. Since the light source is in the "bottom" of the picture and the shadows face "north" the streets look to me like a bas relief and they appear to be higher than the houses. It took a while for my brain to switch it around.

----------


## Kellerica

> This somehow messes with my viewing habits. Since the light source is in the "bottom" of the picture and the shadows face "north" the streets look to me like a bas relief and they appear to be higher than the houses. It took a while for my brain to switch it around.


Yeah, me too.

I do like the round layout of the city, mind you.

----------


## Sapiento

> This somehow messes with my viewing habits. Since the light source is in the "bottom" of the picture and the shadows face "north" the streets look to me like a bas relief and they appear to be higher than the houses. It took a while for my brain to switch it around.





> Yeah, me too.
> 
> I do like the round layout of the city, mind you.


Interesting.
Thank you!

----------


## arsheesh

Cool design.  The city does sort of appear carved "bass relief" style into the landscape, as Jerron mentioned, but I kind of like that.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------

